# Bow Sight Light



## papapete (Jan 2, 2005)

Are they leagal in ND?


----------



## buckmaster (Apr 16, 2003)

As far as I know, anything mounted on the bow can not have a battery, sight lights, holographic sights, range finders, etc. It would be nice if they would make them legal, when I hunt out of a blind I lose probably 5-10 minutes of legal shooting light, because I can't see my pins. Hope this helps


----------



## nomrcy (Jul 14, 2005)

Buckmaster-you are correct-no electronics attached to the bow or arrows.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

And in my opinion they should not be. The rule of thumb I like to follow is that is is dark enough that I don't think I will be able to see my arrow all throughout its flight it is too dark to shoot (even if it is still legal). It is a moral decision. If I can't see my shot how can I evaluate it's effectiveness. I discovered early in bowhunting that if I could not clearly see my sight I usually couldn't see the arrow either. The 1/2 hour before or after sunrise is a 50/50 prospect at best. On a clear or moonlit evening or with good snow cover adequate light is often available well after legal shooting hours while on heavily overcast evenings it may be too dark even at 1/2 hr BEFORE sunset. There is no doubt it causes some missed opportunities but often it's hard enough tracking a well hit buck after dark much less one that you can't even be sure you did hit. It's not worth it to me.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

dakotashooter2 said:


> . There is no doubt it causes some missed opportunities .


Not to mention wounded bucks


----------

